# Porto Alegre, BRAZIL



## nelsinho

Tópico para os motoristas de Porto Alegre.


----------



## NightRider1983

Vcs tinham q se reunir ae para criar um grupo! esse forum ajuda bastante. Eu dirijo Uber aqui na Australia e esse forum ajuda. Abs aos conterraneos gauchos!


----------



## Maven

https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-did-uber-fail-in-brazil.163500/
*Uber dá exemplo de como não operar no Brasil*


----------



## Maven

Qual cidade brasileira deve ser a primeira com seu próprio fórum? Por favor, responda a Enquete. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/brasil-brazil.193053/
Please answer the Poll. Which Brazilian city should be the first with its own forum?


----------

